# Lüfterwechsel im Thermaltake Element V



## HeinzNeu (28. Juni 2010)

*Lüfterwechsel im Thermaltake Element V*

Hallo Froinde, 
da mich die im Gehoise eingebauten Lüfter durch die Groischentwicklung trotz Lüfterregelung immer noch nerven, beabsichtige ich, die beiden Frontlüfter (12 cm) und vor allem den Seitenlüfter (23 cm x 23 cm x 2 cm) auszutauschen.
Die Frontlüfter sollen durch die SilenX_IXP74-14 ausgetauscht werden; jedenfalls machen die selbst bei 1500 kaum Krach. Falls inzwischen bessere auf dem Markt sind, bin für Empfehlungen dankbar.
Den 23er Seitenlüfter möchte durch einen -vielleicht auch kleineren, falls möglich- ersetzen.
Ferner möchte ich in den Top noch einen 20 cm x 20 cm 20mm einbauen.
Ich bitte um Tipps.


----------



## x-coffee (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel im Thermaltake Element V*

also deinen 23cm lüfter kannst du doch durch vier 120er ersetzten, oder? abgesehen davon bin ich der meinung dass man seitenlüfter absolut nicht braucht.

die wahl der lüfter kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. es gibt besseres, z.B. von noiseblocker, Enermax, Ekl, BQ und und und.

20 x 20 cm lüfter gibt es kaum. das maß ist ziemlich exotisch. kannst du da auch einen 18cm lüfter einsetzten? oder vllt zwei 14cm?


----------



## HeinzNeu (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel im Thermaltake Element V*

Ja, es muss nicht unbedingt ein 23 cm Lüfter sein, falls ein guter 20 cm oder vier 12 cm Lüfter das bringen ist das o.K. Den Seitenlüfter brauche ich, weil das wirklich einen Kühlungseffekt auf die NB hat. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, wie ich mehrere an die Seitenwand klemme. 
Soweit Du die 12er anspricht, wäre ich für eine konkrete Empfehlung dankbar.
Interessiert bin ich an einem starken Luftdurchsatz und möglichst geringer Geräuschentwicklung.


----------



## Auris (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel im Thermaltake Element V*

hey HeinzNeu

ich habe auch ein element v gehäuse eien 23cm lüfter gibt es nicht das is nen 20cm lüfter man sollte mal nach messen und nicht einfacht auf die maße gucken dir irgendwo stehen.für die beiden lüfter vorne sind diese nicht schlecht
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm

die sind auf mein kühler drauf und unhörbar finde ich.


----------



## HeinzNeu (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel im Thermaltake Element V*

Danke für den Tipp, AURIS.
Ich habe mir schon überlegt, ob ich statt des 20 cm Seitenlüfters einen guten 14 cm Lüfter einbaue.
Hättest Du da auch einen Tipp?


----------



## Auris (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel im Thermaltake Element V*

hmm soll der 140mm lüfter leise sein oder is dir das ega, mit oder ohne Led´sl???ich finde der 20cm lüfter is ganz schön laut bei dir auch so???

die würde ich dir vorschlagen

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1453 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 140mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 140mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV14A-BL 140mm - blue


----------



## facehugger (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel im Thermaltake Element V*

Würde dir die hier empfehlen:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm


Sehr leise und trotzdem hoher Luftdurchsatz


----------



## HeinzNeu (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel im Thermaltake Element V*



Auris schrieb:


> hmm soll der 140mm lüfter leise sein oder is dir das ega, mit oder ohne Led´sl???ich finde der 20cm lüfter is ganz schön laut bei dir auch so???
> 
> die würde ich dir vorschlagen
> 
> ...



Die 20 cm sind einfach viel zu laut. Deshalb müssen die weg.
Was ist von denen hier zu halten: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F2003 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 200mm


----------



## Auris (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel im Thermaltake Element V*

Was ist von denen hier zu halten: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F2003 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 200mm[/QUOTE]

finde ich nicht schlecht hat 18db und einen hohe airflow von max. 127,4 m³/h  das is gut.hab davon einen 17mm drin und den höre ich nicht wirklich der lauteste lüfter is der an der seite..

meiner


----------



## HeinzNeu (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel im Thermaltake Element V*

Hab´mir jetzt mal 3  Xigmatek XLF-F2003 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 200mm und 2 Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm bestellt.
Unter 18 dBA kann ich mir kaum etwas vorstellen; hoffentlich sind die 3 200mm Lüfter leiser als 6,8 sone des Standardseitenlüfters


----------



## Auris (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel im Thermaltake Element V*

warum 3 Xigmatek XLF-F2003 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 200mm so viel in dem gehäuse is doch nur einer.oben sind 170 mm drine.kannst mir denn schreiben ob der 200mm leiser is als der standart.danke dir schon mal


----------



## HeinzNeu (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel im Thermaltake Element V*

Ich werde Dich über das Geräusch der neuen Lüfter informieren.
3x200mm Lüfter war ein Irrtum. Es ist nur einer und 2 Xigmatek XLF-F1703 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 170mm.
Des passt scho


----------



## Auris (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel im Thermaltake Element V*

ja gut okay danke.kannst ja denn mal bilder reinstellen.wenn es bei dir was bringt an der lautstärke überlege ich denn den seitenlüfter zu tauschen der geht mir auch auf den sack so wie man die lüftersteuerung auf dreht wird es zu krass.


----------



## HeinzNeu (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel im Thermaltake Element V*

Hallo Froinde,
es ist vollbracht. Die Lüfter des Thematake Element V sind durch 2x12mm, 2x17mm und 1x20 mm Xigmatek ersetzt worden. Das Case sieht nunmehr extrem super aus:


----------



## Auris (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel im Thermaltake Element V*

sieht richtig schick auch haste die über de lüftersteuerrung angeschlossen und haut das richtig hin?is bestimmt auch gut leise geworden oder?

bin neugierig


----------



## HeinzNeu (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfterwechsel im Thermaltake Element V*

Ja, ich habe die beiden oberen Lüfter und den Seitenlüfter über die Lüfterstoierung des Cases angeschlossen. Die Xigmatek sind nicht so laut wie die Thermaltake...

Edit: Ich musste eine andere Belichtung wählen, damit man eine kleine Ahnung davon bekommt wie das noie Gehoise jetzt aussieht. Die weißen LEDs zu den orangefarbenen Lüfter:
http://www.abload.de/img/p1020001s9he.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/p10200021917.jpg


----------

